# Pacers to play Preseason game at Assembly Hall



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

> The Indiana Pacers will travel to Bloomington, Ind., to play a preseason game against the San Antonio Spurs at Indiana University’s Assembly Hall, Friday, Oct. 23 at 7:00 p.m. The Pacers last played in Bloomington when an ABA playoff game was held at Assembly Hall in 1972.
> 
> “As part of the great basketball heritage here in the state of Indiana, we are excited to play a game in Bloomington,” said Rick Fuson, Pacers Sports & Entertainment’s Chief Operating Officer. “This is a great opportunity to partner with Indiana University to further that strong tradition.”


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/bloomington_090813.html

Sounds pretty awesome to me!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I need to get tickets to this game whenever they're available.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I definitely would if i could!


----------

